# Need help with Titanium Backup!



## vash1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently installed a new rom and used the opportunity to switch Google accounts. After installing the rom I restored my apps using titanium backup and logged in using my new gmail account. I wanted the apps that I restored to appear in the market so I used the market link tool and it worked, but only showing about half of the apps that I had installed.

I tried some fixes like clearing the Play Store's data, but to no avail.

Any ideas on how to fix this issue?


----------



## vash1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone got any advice? Still am missing a lot of apps in the market.


----------

